# Pronunciation: 成吉思汗



## yuechu

Hello/大家好,

I have a question regarding the pronunciation Genghis Khan, in Chinese: 成吉思汗. Wikipedia English says the pronunciation is cheng2ji2si1han*2*, but an online dictionary says it should be cheng2ji2si1han*4*. Which one is the correct pronunciation? (or are they both correct?)
Thanks in advance/谢谢!

Moderator's Note: Several threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Jerry Chan

When 汗 means king, it's pronounced han2
可汗 is pronounced ke4 han2


----------



## yuechu

CEDICT must have a mistake in it then. Thanks, Jerry Chan!


----------



## kong.zhong

Whatever you pronounce, people can understand it.


----------



## SuperXW

根據權威字典定義確實應該是han2，但很多人會誤讀成han4。這個詞本身也屬於外來語音譯，所以讀錯關係也不大吧。：）


----------



## Ghabi

單是聲調不同，聽起來也沒什麼，但假如是像冒顿單于(mo4du2 chan2yu2)一類，不「破音」的話，聽起來可能會有一點兒突兀。


----------



## SuperXW

Ghabi said:


> 單是聲調不同，聽起來也沒什麼，但假如是像冒顿單于(mo4du2 chan2yu2)一類，不「破音」的話，聽起來可能會有一點兒突兀。


嗯。像「可汗」這種古代音譯詞，我記得上學時教我們讀ke4han2，但連古裝片中也會讀ke3han4，並不會造成誤會，所以怎麼讀都無傷大雅。
但另外那些古代名詞就很深奧了……單于什麼的，連很多中國人也不會讀，也不懂。：P


----------



## FRee^ARouND

SuperXW said:


> 根據權威字典定義確實應該是han2，但很多人會誤讀成han4。這個詞本身也屬於外來語音譯，所以讀錯關係也不大吧。：）



At least it matters me^_^. 可汗4 听上去太怪了


----------



## Shuli

SuperXW said:


> 嗯。像「可汗」這種古代音譯詞，我記得上學時教我們讀ke4han2，但連古裝片中也會讀ke3han4，並不會造成誤會，所以怎麼讀都無傷大雅。
> 但另外那些古代名詞就很深奧了……單于什麼的，連很多中國人也不會讀，也不懂。：P


 很多詞的音調都以訛傳訛被接受了，但可汗這個讀成han4的還是不多見吧，很明顯的錯誤。


----------



## SuperXW

「可汗4」我覺得還好點，「大汗4」才真的很「汗」……


----------



## Shuli

SuperXW said:


> 「可汗4」我覺得還好點，「大汗4」才真的很「汗」……


 同汗，悲摧。。


----------



## SuperXW

我今天看電視上還在重播83版的《射雕英雄傳》，國語配音，裏面的人一直喊成吉思汗「大汗4」，「大汗4」……


----------



## idialegre

Can anyone tell me definitively if the last syllable of the name 成吉思汗 is Han2 or Han4? I have found both versions in different dictionaries.

Thank you!


----------



## xiaolijie

It should be "Han2", idilegre! (It's "han4" when it means "sweat".)


----------



## idialegre

Thank you for such a fast answer, xiaolijie!

Would a native speaker ever make the mistake of saying it with Han4? Or is that unthinkable?


----------



## SuperXW

idialegre said:


> Thank you for such a fast answer, xiaolijie!
> 
> Would a native speaker ever make the mistake of saying it with Han4? Or is that unthinkable?


Yes. Highly possible. 
The usage of han2 is so limited today, many people naturally pronounce it han4.
You'll even hear 成吉思汗han4 on TV.


----------



## idialegre

Wow, two fast answers! Thanks very much. And I find it comforting that even native speakers might sometimes use an incorrect tone.


----------



## fxlle

Sometimes I called it han2, sometimes called it han4.
And nothing, both can be precisely telled by Chinese. I think it's not important to judge the tones in all aspects. Illrustration,那英, the name of a singer, People in most of areas always pronounced it na4ying1, but in offical dictionary/Chinese exam, it must be na1ying1.Because in some regions, people pronounced na1ying1, when it spreaded, it had been pronounced as an usual tone and elimated the native tone "na1",but in some areas, it's still pronounced as consistent na1.
And whatever you pronounce, all can tell what you said.


----------



## SuperXW

fxlle said:


> Illrustration,那英, a name of a singer, People in most of areas always pronounced it na4ying1, but in offical dictionary/Chinese exam, it must be na1ying1.Because in some regions, people pronounced na1ying1, when it spreaded, it had been pronounced as an usual tone and elimated the tone "na1",but in some areas, it also pronounced consistent na1.


哪吒 is an exception. This one must be pronounced ne2zha1, never na3zha1.


----------



## fxlle

SuperXW said:


> 哪吒 is an exception. This one must be pronounced ne2zha1, never na3zha1.



Yes, it does. It all depends on concrete circumstances.


----------



## BODYholic

fxlle said:


> Illrustration,那英, the name of a singer, People in most of areas always pronounced it na4ying1,



 It's the same for some other surnames like 单(音:善), 燕(音:烟), 仇(音:求), 华(音:化) & etc.
单立文
燕冲天
仇千尺/仞/丈
华陀


----------



## xiaolijie

Let's keep the thread to 成吉思汗, please!


----------

